# Yellow Ibiza in North Dakota



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

spotted this guy on my way to work yesterday and then on the way home. i'm sure this will probably go unseen FOREVER as there is only like 2 postes in this whole forum.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

way far away from home...those plates Florida or Mexico?


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> way far away from home...those plates Florida or Mexico?


mexico


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

I meet this Guy in Watford City he is from Sinaloa,Mexico he said he was here for a business


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Sinaloa... Business... Stay away

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Sinaloa... Business... Stay away
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Yeah haha!!


----------



## fsos (Oct 30, 2019)

reverend33 said:


> spotted this guy on my way to work yesterday and then on the way home. i'm sure this will probably go unseen FOREVER as there is only like 2 postes in this whole forum.


nice one broo


----------



## fsos (Oct 30, 2019)

MeganHailey said:


> Good audacity temp mail origincar


yes it is!


----------



## Lawner (Feb 24, 2020)

*nice*

Nice car


----------

